# Escuchar a



## SrRdRaCinG

Otra vez, me encuentro con una duda, pero creo que ya la he contestado debido a mis otros hilos acerca de un problema similar a esto. De todas maneras, aqui estan mis oraciones.  Diganme si las he escrito bien.

No escucho la musica, sino escuho a mis padres y lo que me dicen.
 No escucho el ruido, sino escucho a mi gato y lo que dice.
No escucho los ninos porque le gustan hablar en voz alta.< Aqui no puse "a" dentro de la oracion ya que los ninos no son mis propios ninos ni los conozco bien, solo son conocidos mios.


----------



## diegodbs

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Otra vez, me encuentro con una duda, pero creo que ya la he contestado debido a mis otros hilos acerca de un problema similar a est*e*. De todas maneras, aqui estan mis oraciones. Diganme si las he escrito bien.
> 
> No escucho la musica, sino escuho a mis padres y lo que me dicen.
> No escucho el ruido, sino escucho a mi gato y lo que dice.
> No escucho los ninos porque le gustan hablar en voz alta.< Aqui no puse "a" dentro de la oracion ya que los ninos no son mis propios ninos ni los conozco bien, solo son conocidos mios.


 
- No oigo la música, sino a mis padres y lo que me dicen

- No oigo el ruido, sino a mi gato y lo que dice

- No oigo a los niños aunque les gusta hablar en voz alta

Los verbos oír y escuchar no son exactamente sinónimos, indican cosas distintas.
Es mejor no repetir el verbo oír en la segunda parte de la frase
Se *oye* un ruido, pero se *oye a* una persona
En la última frase he cambiado "porque" por "aunque" para que la frase tenga sentido.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Hay un hilo sobre oir/escuchar de ayer o anteayer, pero no lo puedo encontrar pues me desapareció el buscador ¿a ustedes también?

basicamente oir=hear escuchar=listen

No oigo música, sino que escucho lo que dicen mis padres
No oigo el ruido, sino a mi gato y lo que expresa
No oigo a los niños porque les gustan hablar en voz alta


----------



## Residente Calle 13

diegodbs said:
			
		

> - No oigo la música, sino a mis padres y lo que me dicen
> 
> - No oigo el ruido, sino a mi gato y lo que dice
> 
> - No oigo a los niños aunque les gusta hablar en voz alta
> 
> Los verbos oír y escuchar no son exactamente sinónimos, indican cosas distintas.
> Es mejor no repetir el verbo oír en la segunda parte de la frase
> Se *oye* un ruido, pero se *oye a* una persona
> En la última frase he cambiado "porque" por "aunque" para que la frase tenga sentido.


En mi dialecto del español no hablamos así:

Escucho música y oigo música es lo mismo.

Si *te oigo* es que te puedo oír pero si *te escucho* es que te estoy haciendo caso.

No sé lo que Racing quiere decir en la última frase. ¿No es capaz de oír lo que dicen los niños o no le está prestando atención? Pero para un dominicano, esa frase quiere decir : "I hear them but I'm not listening to what they are saying."


----------



## aleCcowaN

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Residente Calle 13 en que coloquialmente oír música y escuchar música es lo mismo para nosotros, cuando un joven va a su cuarto a oir música. Y creo que "oir música" implica la "realización de una actividad mental que implica a la audición".

Pero cuando voy al centro comercial oigo música aunque esté concentrado viendo las vidrieras (u otra cosa) y llego a mi casa y escucho mi música preferida porque estoy concentrado siguiendo nota por nota las composiciones. Aquí oir y escuchar definen mi actitud mental frente a esos sonidos que se perciben.

Insisto que hay un hilo en las últimas 48 horas. Cuándo lo encuentre, lo agrego (desapareción el buscador ¿alguien lo vio?)


----------



## aleCcowaN

Aquí encontre el hilo sobre escuchar/oir

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=150634


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Gracias por en enlace, aleCcowaN.

Lo mismo sucede con mirar/ver. El uso cambia de país en país. Por lo general, lo que dice este artículo es más o menos la gramática descriptiva dominicana. Pero por otro lado, comprendo muy bien porque hay personas que dicen «no te escucho» por «no te oígo» y «te miras bien» por «te ves bien». Y es que las palabras tienen el sentido que cada comunidad lingüística le da.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

No les hagan caso a las frases que escribi yo...solo queria saber cuando se sabe agregar "a".


----------



## diegodbs

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> No les hagan caso a las frases que escribi yo...solo queria saber cuando se sabe agregar "a".


 
El final de tu frase lo diría así:

-  cómo se sabe cuándo agregar/poner "a".
- quería saber cuándo hay que agregar/poner "a"

- quería saber cuándo se debe ....


----------



## Residente Calle 13

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> No les hagan caso a las frases que escribi yo...solo queria saber cuando se sabe agregar "a".



¿Quieres saber cuándo lleva «a» ?

Bueno, por lo general si es una persona se dice:

«Escucho *a* Carlos y a María.»

En otros casos, no lleva la preposición:

«Escuché esa canción tres mil veces y al final no comprendo lo que dice.»


----------



## aleCcowaN

se escucha a las personas
se oye a las personas
se oyen cosas
se escuchan cosas
se oye que cosas o personas
se escucha que cosas o personas

escucho a mis padres pero no los entiendo
oigo a mis padres pero no los escucho
escucho música pero no oigo a mis padres que me llaman para darme consejos
oigo a los niños, pero no los escucho porque son unos majaderos
oigo el ruido extraño del motor pero no detecto dónde está la falla
escucho a mi gato ronronear con cariño (es como una personita)
escucho sonidos como fantasmagóricos
oigo que mis padres me llaman. ¡ah, eran ellos!
escucho que (mis padres) vuelven a llamarme
ahora sé por qué fantasmagóricos, ¡escucharon que me saqué D en mate!

espero sea lo que buscabas

Saludos


----------



## vince

Is "a" used even if you are not referring to specific children?

e.g. "I listen to children"

this would still be "escucho a los niños"? or would it be "escucho los niños"?
same thing for other words:  "ayudo los niños" or "ayudo a los niños"? (I help children).

when is "a" NOT used with human nouns?


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Ayudar a los ninos seria correcto, tal como *oigo/escucho* a los ninos, lo cual acabo de averiguar.


----------



## aleCcowaN

oigo a los niños jugar ( I hear them, but I'm not listen to them)
escucho a los niños jugar a la casita ( I'm listening to them, then I know what are they doing)
oigo niños en la calle (I hear some children on the street but I don't know who and how many they are nor what are they doing)

(You're welcome to correct my English)


----------



## zelan

perdonad la intromisión, escucho "a" y oigo "a"- "a" se utiliza cuando son seres vivos.
escucho a las personas
escucho a los animales
 cuando son objetos inanimados los escucho sin "a"
escucho la sirena de la ambulancia
escucho  el ruido de la fuente
escucho música.


----------



## zelan

ayudar a los niños es correcto. 
ayudo a un perro al saltar la valla, ayudo a los niños a estudiar, ayudo a mi madre en las tareas del hogar, ayudo a un ciego a cruzar la calle, siempre  con "a".


----------



## Pumpkin72

Uf, cuántas vueltas sobre lo mismo . A ver:

- Escuchar es un verbo transitivo, es decir, necesita un objeto directo. Lo que (o a quien) escuchas es el objeto directo.
- El objeto directo, independientemente del verbo, lleva "a" cuando se refiere a una o más personas, y también cuando se refiere a ciertos animales "personificados" (mascotas, p.ej.).
- En el resto de casos, el objeto directo no lleva "a".

Saludos.


----------



## Lametoe

Quiero hacer otra pregunta que tiene que ver con "escuchar + a".  Hay que incluir la a en una oración así?

Me gusta la música alternativa.  Escucho mucho a Radiohead. 

o si se refiere a un cantante específico?  Ahorita estoy escuchando a Nick Drake.  

Gracias!!


----------



## Pinairun

Lametoe said:


> Quiero hacer otra pregunta que tiene que ver con "escuchar + a". Hay que incluir la a en una oración así?
> 
> Me gusta la música alternativa. Escucho mucho a Radiohead (Sin a, suponiendo que Radiohead sea el nombre de una emisora de radio)
> 
> o si se refiere a un cantante específico? Ahorita estoy escuchando a Nick Drake.
> 
> Gracias!!


----------



## Minnie121728

Residente Calle 13 said:


> En mi dialecto del español no hablamos así:
> 
> Escucho música y oigo música es lo mismo.
> 
> Si *te oigo* es que te puedo oír pero si *te escucho* es que te estoy haciendo caso.
> 
> No sé lo que Racing quiere decir en la última frase. ¿No es capaz de oír lo que dicen los niños o no le está prestando atención? Pero para un dominicano, esa frase quiere decir : "I hear them but I'm not listening to what they are saying."


 
 Hola Paisano, definitivamente es asi, si te oigo sin escucharte, es que no te estoy haciendo 'caso', a lo que dices/hablas...


----------



## Agró

Radiohead es un grupo, por tanto, en principio, con 'a', pero se da el caso de que es muy frecuente escuchar esta frase, referida a grupos, sin 'a', como si fueran una entidad despersonalizada:

Escucho Los Beatles cada día.


----------



## nijota429

Pumpkin72 said:


> Uf, cuántas vueltas sobre lo mismo . A ver:
> 
> - Escuchar es un verbo transitivo, es decir, necesita un objeto directo. Lo que (o a quien) escuchas es el objeto directo.
> - El objeto directo, independientemente del verbo, lleva "a" cuando se refiere a una o más personas, y también cuando se refiere a ciertos animales "personificados" (mascotas, p.ej.).
> - En el resto de casos, el objeto directo no lleva "a".
> 
> Saludos.


 
 Excellent explanation, Pumpkin72.   If the direct object is a person or persons (or perhaps a pet) you need the personal "a", whether it is someone you know personally or not.   You even use the personal "a" with pronouns like "alguién" and "nadie" when they serve as the direct object.

For example:    No conozco a nadie que que sepa bailar.


----------



## nijota429

Agró said:


> Radiohead es un grupo, por tanto, en principio, con 'a', pero se da el caso de que es muy frecuente escuchar esta frase, referida a grupos, sin 'a', como si fueran una entidad despersonalizada:
> 
> Escucho Los Beatles cada día.


 
I would say "Escucho a Radiohead" o "Escucho a los Beatles" (with the "a"), but "Escucho la música de los Beatles." (without the "a")


----------



## asm

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Ayudar a los ninos seria correcto, tal como *oigo/escucho* a los ninos, lo cual acabo de averiguar.


Pumpkin ya lo explicó muy bien, cuando el objeto directo es una persona (o algo que tratamos como tal) se usa esa "a", sin embargo hay algunas excepciones:
Con el verbo tener: yo tengo un libro y tengo una prima (no hay "a", a pesar de que tener es transitivo).


----------



## Lametoe

Gracias, Pinairun!  Esa "a" nunca es optativa cuando se escucha a una persona, sea un conocido o un cantante?


----------



## edw

Agró said:


> Radiohead es un grupo, por tanto, en principio, con 'a', pero se da el caso de que es muy frecuente escuchar esta frase, referida a grupos, sin 'a', como si fueran una entidad despersonalizada:
> 
> *Escucho Los Beatles cada día.*






			
				nijota429 said:
			
		

> I would say "Escucho a Radiohead" o "Escucho a los Beatles" (with the "a"), but "Escucho la música de los Beatles." (without the "a")



Simplemente agregar que la oración *Escucho los Beatles cada día *corresponde a laestructura profunda *Escucho la música de los Beatles *cada día, por eso en la estructura superficial el complemento directo aparece sin "a", en tanto no se refiere a "escucho _hablar a la persona_ los Beatles, sino a "escucho _sonar el objeto_ los Beatles".


----------



## Pinairun

Lametoe said:


> Gracias, Pinairun! Esa "a" nunca es optativa cuando se escucha a *una* persona, sea *un* conocido o *un* cantante?


 
Para mí no.


----------

